# Gute Spiele gesucht!



## Octabus (17. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Community!

Ich melde mich, weil mir mein derzeitiges Main-Spiel League of Legends im Moment sehr langweilig erscheint und ich diese Zeit dazu nutzen möchte, mich wieder einmal mit neuen Spielen auseinanderzusetzen. Da brauche ich eure Hilfe, da ich mich bis jetzt nur mit wenigen Spielen auseinandergesetzt habe.

Was suche ich? Ein Computerspiel, welches mir Spaß bereitet. Bis jetzt haben mir Spiele wie Warcraft III und League of Legends sehr, Minecraft etwas und die meisten MMORPG wie WoW eher weniger gut gefallen. Am liebsten spiele ich E-Sport-Titel, also wo man sich gut mit anderen Spielern messen kann. Da geht eine große Bandbreite bis hin zum Shooter, obwohl ich dieses Genre eher weniger bis gar nicht spiele.

Sehr wichtig ist mir gutes Gameplay, ich kann bei der Grafik gerne ein paar Abstriche machen, sofern es sich um ein gutes Spiel handelt. Preislich maximal 20 €, je billiger desto besser.

Habt ihr Ideen, was ein gutes Spiel für mich sein könnte?


(Die Überschrift ist deshalb so grob formuliert, weil ich mich nicht wirklich festlegen will und auch gerne was neues ausprobieren kann, sofern empfohlen!)


----------



## BlackNeo (17. Dezember 2013)

Wenn du mit Shootern nicht viel anfangen kannst bleibt eig nur Starcraft 2 übrig.

Oder wenn du was komplett kostenloses Ausprobieren willst, wo du dich extrem gut mit anderen messen kannst: osu!

Ist ein Rhytmusspiel, macht extrem viel Laune und es gibt für jeden Song (die werden einzeln als sogenannte Beatmaps runtergeladen) ne Rangliste.


----------



## Vaion (17. Dezember 2013)

Mir fällt spontan NFS an? Hot Pursuit hat mir da noch ganz gut gefallen. Das neue ist da nicht so dolle.


vaion


----------



## BlackNeo (18. Dezember 2013)

Hot Pursuit war auch das letzte halbwegs gescheite NFS.

Aber an Most Wanted 2005 oder Underground 2 kommt es nicht ran.


----------



## lolinger123 (18. Dezember 2013)

FIFA . würde mir noch einfallen.


----------



## xpSyk (18. Dezember 2013)

Dota2 schon gespielt?


----------



## Octabus (18. Dezember 2013)

Ja, habe ich schon angespielt. Ist jetzt nicht unbedingt viel anders als League of Legends, bevorzuge LoL auch. Osu ist ganz witzig, könnte ich mir wieder einmal herunterladen.
NFS Underground 2 wollte ich vor kurzem spielen, nur leider sind die Speicherstände verloren gegangen. Muss die Motivation wieder aufbauen, um wieder von vorne zu starten.


----------



## xpSyk (18. Dezember 2013)

Wenn du Rollenspiele magst kanns du dich mal bei Bethesda umschauen.  Z.B. Skyrim *Irgendwastolles* Edition oder Fallout 3 GOTY, letzteres gibts es auf Steam öfters mal für unter 5€.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (18. Dezember 2013)

Far Cry 3 , sehr toll  Skyrim ist auch ned schlecht , Minecraft bedingt ( kommt auf den Typ an ) , WoT usw. 
Wenn ned , lern C++ oder sowas macht auch Spaß  vorallem wenn man Zeit hat und die Bücher etc ^^


----------



## IqpI (18. Dezember 2013)

Hero(e?)s of newerth


----------



## Octabus (19. Dezember 2013)

Minecraft habe ich gespielt und fand ich auch sehr lustig. Heroes of Newherth war mir im Vergleich zu LoL zu unübersichtlich und dann doch eher DotA 2, was ja fast dasselbe ist. Auch die Suchzeiten für Matches sind dort mittlerweile eher lange.

Skyrim und die Spiele dieses Unternehmens würden mich interessieren, vielleicht sollte ich mir mal Oblivion zulegen (wurde mir seitens Freunde sehr empfohlen).

Ich bevorzuge generell Spiele, welche nichts mit EA oder Activision zu tun haben. Auch Steam würde ich gerne meiden.

Starcraft 2 wurde ja auch erwähnt, hätte ja ziemlichen Reiz darauf, aber will diese neue Marketingpolitik nicht unbedingt unterstützen.


----------

